# November's egg



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

So today I was thinking back on my post where I questioned Novembers masculinity, and I figured that he must want an egg, so I got a kinder egg case thing, dropped it in his cage, and now he is guarding it and sitting on it like the good father I bet he'll be!    (btw, hes in his old cage while the loft reno is taking place)

Pics:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Hes so happy right now


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Bet he'd get an even bigger surprise if it "hatched" with a kinder toy lol
(although not one that he could get any tiny bits off)


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

true lololol


----------

